

Prefix compiles to Javascript. C# is the inspiration - not the goal. - redbluething
http://www.toptensoftware.com/Articles/132/Porting-Burst-Fish-to-Prefix

======
equark
The more I see these little languages on top of javascript the more I think
that JS.next should not be distracted by syntax wars. Syntax problems are
solvable today. We need some core improvements for things that are impossible
or highly inefficient today. For me, that's operator overloading and value
proxies.

